# Warning Noob Question Inside Cider Alc % ?



## CDT015 (7/12/12)

How do we tell the alc% of cider.
My son made some cider with apple juice and yeast + a little sugar.
How can we tell the % ??
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## glenwal (7/12/12)

CDT015 said:


> How do we tell the alc% of cider.
> My son made some cider with apple juice and yeast + a little sugar.
> How can we tell the % ??
> Thanks
> Andrew


The same way as for beer. 

(OG-FG) / 7.36


----------



## mikec (7/12/12)

Drink 10 then go for a drive until you find an RBT station.


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/12)

If you took an original hydrometer reading for Original Gravity, then take a reading for the Final Gravity, then for a typical example:

OG = 1.045
FG = 1.008

The equation would look like this:

((1.05 x (1.045 – 1.008))/1.008) / 0.79 = 0.487

So, this brew would be about 4.9% alcohol.

If you didn't take an original reading then drink five pints and apply the following scale:

Weak: Wow that's tasty
Medium: Didn't realise how spunky next doors' Mrs actually is.
Strong: Waaahhh, why did Princess Diana have to die so young and leave us to grieve forever .... waaaahhhhh


edit: Glen's formula is less stuffing around


----------



## Florian (7/12/12)

Or, if you didn't record OG, just buy the same apple juice again and measure.


----------



## CDT015 (7/12/12)

Bribie G said:


> If you took an original hydrometer reading for Original Gravity, then take a reading for the Final Gravity, then for a typical example:
> 
> OG = 1.045
> FG = 1.008
> ...


Thanks Guys, Ill go with the above to see whats what.


----------



## cyrrus (18/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> edit: Glen's formula is less stuffing around


Yeah but not as fun, and not as accurate!


----------



## 4feathers (18/1/13)

Hey Bribie G only just read your shit, you cracked me up, which i might add is hard to do. Peter


----------

